# Middle Harbour 23/7



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

What a sensational day today in Sydney. At 9am the last of the mist was burning off the water, it was sunny and there was negligible wind. I had the bosun with me for the first time in a long time. We launched at the Roseville boatramp and headed downstream, trolling a CD7 in redhead and a CD11 in mullet.

Shortly past Killarney Point the CD7 was taken. Reece reeled in a tailor that didn't have too much fight but just wouldn't go in the net. Eventually it was netted - 34cm.

We then trolled down to the boatshed at Sailor's Bay and had a stretch, as were two other yakkers. One of them, in a Bass, had a couple of rods out and had caught a tailor in the same area as Reece. His mate was not fortunate enough to have rod holders. I mentioned the forum and he said that Gatesy had given him the good oil some months ago.

We headed back upstream on the other side of the river. In short, no hits no fish.

Was a great day for a paddle and we have some fish for tonight's tempura. Love it.

Will post a few pics later


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

Sounds like you had a fun paddle. Hope the fish tastes nice  .


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

The pics


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Magic looking conditions Peril, looks like it was a fine day to be out on the water. Like floating on glass by the looks of it.

How was the tempura? 8)


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Ahh yes Sydney turned it on today Peril what a terriffic day to have a paddle. Well done mate.

That Tailor has Jew bait written all over it :shock: :lol:

 fishing Russ


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Gatesy said:


> Peril
> 
> Well done on a wonderful morning and a nice little fish. Did you make the boy do the ceremonial dispatch of the fish or are still waiting for the opportune time?


Yes, he took care of it. No problem.


Gatesy said:


> When u say i gave them the good oil..............what does that mean? Hope that has nothing to do with my pink thong :roll:


  No, just that you told him about AKFF and some rubbish about catching sharks off North Head.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Dave, sounds like a top day for a paddle. I had to work again today and all day I was thinking of all of you guys that I figured would be out yak fishing. Middle Harbour is such a pretty place for a paddle, I am envious mate.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

aaaah, Sydney turning it on for a midwinters day... sensational!

pity about the lack of fish, but I couldn't think of a better way to spend your Sunday. well done. 8)


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Ive said this before but sydneysiders are lucky I reckon to have such magnificient waterways considering its in the middle of Australias largest city. Some of the waterways Ive seen overseas in big cities are so bad you dont even want to look at it, let alone try to go fishing.
The 3rd photo could be in the outback somewhere  
Good show


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks Guys. This time of the year in Sydney has some superb days. This time last year I was paddling my new yak out into North Harbour with negligible swells, light breezes and sunshine. Only the chilly start makes you think you are in Winter. Also finding that its not so cold that I can't get away with a thermal vest under my summer gear. Legs get a little cold, but the sunshine takes care of that. Reece certainly didn't need the wet weather gear, but it makes him and his mum feel better.

The tailor, as skinless fillets cut into cocktail sized pieces, cooked up nicely as tempura. Accompanied with some prawns, squid and a variety of vegetables it was an excellent meal. Tempura is a real favourite of the kids. They sit, with my wife, at the breakfast bar while I stand at the deep fryer cooking small lots. Like all kids they love the batter and will eat just about anything cooked that way, even onions, eggplant and mushroom, at which they usually baulk. The squid last night was very tender and prawns sweet. The tailor, while having a distinctive taste that is not for everyone, was scoffed with smiles.


----------



## RobbieAUS (Dec 30, 2005)

Nice work Dave,

How lucky are we really to have pristine waterway like that in our back yards? Perfect fishing, in the middle of a big city. Gotta love it.

See you on the water,
Robbie


----------

